# My first encounter



## Dj_whoohoo (Oct 10, 2011)

Well 2 days ago I was at the park, and I saw some furries. My initial reaction was like "Oh hey what's this?".
Then when I was approached by them I felt so weirded out and akward. I like this furry fandom thing it's ok in my book. But when I actually seen and met real furries outside I was like "uuhh :|".

I can see why some people would feel kinda weird when near furries. So enough of me, how about you? 

How was your first encounter with furries?


----------



## Smelge (Oct 10, 2011)

They raped me.


----------



## FateStay DigiTal (Oct 10, 2011)

---


----------



## Dj_whoohoo (Oct 10, 2011)

lol ok so you commie got stalked and smegele was raped. 

So how did you feel afterwards? :v


----------



## Dj_whoohoo (Oct 10, 2011)

FateStay DigiTal said:


> TBD.
> 
> Furries don't live up here.


where's tbd? 
Tampa bay downtown?


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 10, 2011)

At a medieval festival, they caused my friend to draw his newly acquired dagger


----------



## Aetius (Oct 10, 2011)

I ran for the hills.


----------



## Dj_whoohoo (Oct 10, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> At a medieval festival, they caused my friend to draw his newly acquired dagger


 So how did it go down? Your friend kill them for the king? lol jk but that's cool.


----------



## FateStay DigiTal (Oct 10, 2011)

---


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 10, 2011)

Asked if I was a dude.
Srsly. :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 10, 2011)

Smelge said:


> They raped me.


Was their fursona a sergal?

My first encounter of the third kind was at a convention.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 10, 2011)

Dj_whoohoo said:


> So how did it go down? Your friend kill them for the king? lol jk but that's cool.



They circled for a while, dagger going up against claw (T'was a wolf). But it never got over a few joking swipes at each other.


----------



## CannotWait (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm going to find out in about... ten more days.


----------



## Xeno (Oct 10, 2011)

There's no furs that I know of that live in goshen. </3
Forever alone.


----------



## Perception (Oct 10, 2011)

I have Legit never seen a furry, and if i did i probably wouldn't care very much. Unless you count the guys who wear fursuits like a mascot... Anyway, im not a furry so i wouldn't have any real reason to go and talk to them.


----------



## Onnes (Oct 10, 2011)

Remarkably, the first furries I met outside of the internet however many years ago were perfectly normal people. Maybe it was just the location of a university town effectively keeping all occupants within a range acceptable deviations, but it definitely gave me a more positive outlook on the fandom than I probably would have otherwise acquired.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Oct 10, 2011)

In real life? He kissed my forehead and rubbed my back quite creepily the first day I hung out with him (which was only the second time I'd seen him).


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 10, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> I'm going to find out in about... ten more days.


Prepare your anus.


----------



## Deo (Oct 10, 2011)

My first time I met a lot of furries at once (more than the usual 18 or so that live in my small college town) was an Iowa furmeet that Kri and Foxsigil took me too. There were, like 40 furries packed into Nbowa's and Tzup's house. And I beat them all at pool. And Jhusky and DustyFoxy snuck me alcohol. Which was great. There was a ...thing? girl? boy with tits? something attention whoring there that wasn't wearing a bra and had on the thinnest white shirt ever and was nipping the fuck out. Which creeped me out so I avoided it in the house. I think Kri said that it was called "Meena", I don't use "it" to be durrogatory, I honestly don't know the gender or sex of this person. I was like 5 feet away and confused as fuck. SO DID NOT WANT.
But Tzup grilled the best burgers ever and Bisuitpup had an awesome motorcycle. So all was ok.




As for my first encounter I grew up in a high school with a furry. I did not like furries at all then. But I stood up for this poor kid because he was so socially awkward. And gay. And he was lonely. And I know how lonely sucks, so I could empathize. So I was friendly to him. I let him wear my fursuit Schroedinger to a Halloween party. But this poor kid had it bad for furries. He'd been taken advantage of by a pedofur before I knew him (guy was fucking 23 and this kid was 14. SICKFUCK) and had a lot of issues about sex and personal space. As in I had to clarify that I was not okay with getting gropey in the photography dark room and that "yiffy" isn't something to say in public. But overall he was a kid, just a little messed up from being mostly gay in a very religious household and way too furry for his own sanity.

OH! And I went to high school with GreenLioness who lives like a block from my house. I like to pester her brood of sisters when I'm home from college. Only once have I threatened to run the brats over with my Dodge Ram.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 10, 2011)

I've yet to meet furries

just bronies


----------



## Zenia (Oct 10, 2011)

It was fine. We all hung out at the park and just joked around. One guy (Kori Collie) has his fursuit so we took some pictures. Another had his guitar so he played whike Kori danced and we video taped it. It was fun.


----------



## Cyril (Oct 10, 2011)

I hope to god that I never meet any furries in real life.
Why would I want to? :/


----------



## Littlerock (Oct 10, 2011)

I went through highschool with a good friend who also happens to be a furry. It's all her fault I'm even here, so you can go right ahead and blame her. That and I hung with a social group that was a bastardized version of goth/punk/emo/furry/artist/stoner/wapaneese, so the whole "I am wearing a tail to school today" was perfectly normal.


----------



## Deo (Oct 10, 2011)

Cyril said:


> I hope to god that I never meet any furries in real life.
> Why would I want to? :/


It's not bad. Kri, Icee, and Foxsigil are good friends of mine I met through being furry. There are good furs out there. A lot of creepers, but a lot of decent folk too. Every so often I'll host a movie night with furries in my dorm room. We can really pack the place. Haven't been able to do it this year since I lack my old roomate's couch. Movie nights will be so much better since Icee gave me her TV and DVD/VHS player. (My old TV was as old as I am and was held together with duct tape and swear words).

And the other furs are okay. LoboSabio is a cool guy to talk to when you can catch him. But poor NoKarmaLoss is sorta turning into a creeper and I don't know how to tell him to stop without hurting his feelings.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 10, 2011)

I found out my boyfriend at the time was a furry. At the time I thought they were those perverts online, which was weird cause my BF wasn't like that. So he actually took me to a con. We went to AFF.
It actually went nicer than I thought. I saw my first fursuit and thought "well that's weird" I met some cool people. 
however there were some perverts that hit on me cause i was a fox (I didn't know any of the issues at the time. I had a fox character long before I knew furry) 
It was cool though, and by the end of the weekend I wanted a fursuit :\
shit corrupts fast.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 10, 2011)

Actually, i realize I do know one.

She is a clarinet player and was one of my best friends during first semester bio and concert band.

I always got to play with her ears/tail 

She is a skunk. Really really nice girl, though. Not one of those perverts.


----------



## Deo (Oct 10, 2011)

I agree Fay. Furry corrupts fast. I went from loathing furries to being one in only a year. Anf I had fursuits before I started thinking of myself as furry. :\ CORRUPTS FAST....


----------



## Ad Hoc (Oct 10, 2011)

I have never had a confirmed encounter with a furry. There's a regular furmeet in Madison, though. Not sure if want.

EDIT: Scratch that, my brother used to be furry and he had one or two furry friends. I hardly remember though, I was young at the time.


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Oct 10, 2011)

i have never seen a single one yet in NJ anywhere or ever in my life. i heard about something i think that happens around Mt. Laural every year but i never bothered. i wouldn't get weirded out if i saw one. i just have no idea what i would say.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 10, 2011)

But in all seriousness, I didn't know what a furry was until a friend at a local card shop asked if "I was one of those weird people that screwed in costumes" and another told me that they were all dogfuckers. My first encounter with a RL furry was Trpdwarf in my first year of college.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 10, 2011)

Anime convention, near all the ugly Homestuck cosplayers....


----------



## Aetius (Oct 10, 2011)

I just saw some furries, for the first time a few minutes ago when I was getting my Chinese food....scary shit.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Oct 10, 2011)

I had a handful of furry friends that I've slowly lost touch with. One's seriously gotten into drugs, the other's have moved some distance and a buddy of mine has been getting busy with school work. Public meets are usually pretty safe settings and in general creepers don't crop up that often. Yes there are creepers, but a good group can usually handle them.


----------



## Corto (Oct 10, 2011)

A guy I played airsoft with asked for a ride to a game, and since he lived relatively close to me I told him to meet me at my house that morning since I was driving.

I kinda realized he was a furry because he added me to MSN to organize the meeting and his nick and status were full of "YIFFY FURFAG FOXY <3 IM A FURRY" shit, and his avatar was some Fox fursona. Yeah but since I'm such a polite guy I didn't just block him (I had already offered the ride) and we met, played airsoft, and that was it. He didn't even wear a stupid suit or tail or something.
Still funny though because I think I looked him up on this site and he has a FA page, and I guess he never imagined I was staff here.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 10, 2011)

Commie Bat said:


> That's nothing man; when I was younger I was see furry esque people all the time, walking down the street and doing other monotonous activities.
> 
> Though you should got a picture with them.  :v



I got the fuck out of there as fast as I could. They were wearing fox hats and tails. 

and....what "activities"? D:


----------



## Inciatus (Oct 10, 2011)

First time I met a furry I didn't realize it until the last time I saw him when he wore a tail. Didn't bother me but it did surprise me.


----------



## Kaizy (Oct 10, 2011)

Never met one irl
I wouldnt be against it, but Id probably be really nervous and awkward n shit


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Oct 11, 2011)

Never seen a furry or a fursuit in person yet. I doubt I will see a fursuiter walking down the street or hanging out in a nearby park in my town. If I did, I'd probably say "What the fuck are you doing in Pedro?" and admire their courage before they get stabbed by a stranger ten seconds later.


----------



## Piroshki (Oct 11, 2011)

The only furry I've ever talked to irl was my friend who moved to CA. She was completely normal. Liked drawing animals, but I didn't find out she was into furries until after she moved.

Aside from that, I saw some fursuiters at an anime convention last april. I didn't talk to or approach them 'cause about half the time I'm shy around strangers, but I thought they looked pretty cool. Which means my definition of cool is wrong. But I still liked them.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Oct 11, 2011)

I have yet to meet any furries IRL. I know that they're at my college though. Last year on dead week, on of my roommates at the time was studying in the Library at like 3 o'clock in the morning with a friend of his, and apparently a bunch of furries came from... somewhere in full fursuit and began tossing hard candies at people in the area where he was. It also happened to be Cinco de Mayo so a bunch of half naked guys also came out at some point and did something that I can't remember. This was also like a week after I began identifying as a furry, so this was a really awkward story for me to hear considering that this was the roommate that actually knew about me being a furry. :/

I do apparently know a few bronies IRL though, and they are starting to scare the living shit out of me. Not because they are creepers, they are all really nice guys and I like hanging with them, but I swear I feel like I'm surrounded. There are even posters around campus ask for all bronies to meet by the ECE building (aka, my Haven) at some point. I'll take a picture tomorrow if I can remember. Please, someone save me. ;A;


----------



## Aetius (Oct 11, 2011)

Commie Bat said:


> Walking, shopping, talking, eating.  A lot of them had fursuits on as well.
> I must have lived in a very peculiar area.



Sounds terrifying.


----------



## FireFeathers (Oct 11, 2011)

First ones I saw, we stayed in the car cackling like jackasses at people wearing tails. Then we went inside the convention and had a blast.  Odd off the bat, fun after that.


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 11, 2011)

I met one, once.

He was fat, had a neckbeard, smelled like BO, and I could get very little out of him he was so awkward.

No I am not kidding, unfortunately. I let the conversation die and he walked away. Not the best encounter, I think. I felt bad for him.


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 11, 2011)

They made a funny joke using the word raep to cutesy it up a bit


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 11, 2011)

I have never met any furfags. It's not a thing that seems to be very widespread over here, but there are cons here and there.


----------



## morphology (Oct 11, 2011)

My first encounter was when I met my friend from a student club I run.  I was showing him doodles and he asked me if I can draw anthropomorphic animals, and so I did. Nothing out of the ordinary, really.

The next encounter was when I went with him to a party at his friend's house.  Besides having pictures of their fursonas instead of regular family photos, it didn't seem too weird; a lot of college students I know have nerd memorabilia all over their walls.  Some folks were just chatting, drinking beer and eating out of a basket of Easter candy left over from the week before.  We went downstairs and there was a bunch of dudes, a few with handpaws and tails on.  My friend's friend and I spent most of the night chatting about movies.  I will admit, some of the folks there were pretty awkward and a wee bit unhinged (hell, one guy has apparently gotten into hardcore drugs since I last saw him) but they were generally nice and social people.

For some reason on our dormitory floor we have 4 furries, none rooming together.  3 are totally cool people but the 4th guy is an unsavory fellow; he has his nails sharpened into claws all the time and talks about how he's stuck his dick into men, women, and everybody in between. Addendum: Thanks to this guy, most of the folks on our floor now know what Bad Dragon is. >:/


----------



## Kyrodo (Oct 11, 2011)

Close friend/classmate/group project member/programming mentor asked me if I was a furry, and showed me his blinking red collar. I said no at first, then I said yes the next day.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 11, 2011)

I have yet to see another furry irl. Or if i have, they're pretty deep to discover.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Oct 11, 2011)

Guy who I'd known since I was ~4 years old. Then found out at around ~15 my ex was one.


----------



## BRN (Oct 11, 2011)

First encounter with a fur was a private meet-up we'd arranged. It was decent fun, and he was a genuinely friendly guy, though our topic of conversation rarely strayed from what we were doing at the moment or Pokemon.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Oct 11, 2011)

Someone in my 7th(or maybe 8th) grade English class wore the same tail / hoodie every day for pretty much the entire year.

I have a sneaking suspicion he was a furry.

Surprise: He was a fucking weirdo.


----------



## VoidBat (Oct 11, 2011)

I've yet to experience any encounters with furries, and hopefully it will stay that way.


----------



## iKero-chu (Oct 11, 2011)

Eh.
It was actually alright.

The first fur I ever met up with was a ferret fur who lived only 30 minutes away.
Chilled at his house. Played N64 games. Got Coffee. Went home.

I've only met one bat-fuck-crazy fur.
I avoid him as much as possible.


----------



## Dj_whoohoo (Oct 11, 2011)

Cyril said:


> I hope to god that I never meet any furries in real life.
> Why would I want to? :/


Well you are a furry I'd imagine you would wanna meet another.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Oct 11, 2011)

Smugmeister said:


> I've yet to experience any encounters with furries, and hopefully it will stay that way.



General rule of thumb they are worse than on the internet.


----------



## PippinTheFox (Oct 11, 2011)

I was actually approached by some about 2 years ago. Which the weird thing was, they asked me if I was a furry. I, trying to hide my "identity", said no. Then they all told me they knew I was, told me the name I go by, and the accounts I had on websites. I was kinda freaked out...Since they knew me and all...and the fact that they were basically strangers...But then I got to know them, and found out that I have actually talked to them online quite a lot without knowing who they were. Was a pretty cool occurrence.


----------



## HillyRoars (Oct 11, 2011)

Deo said:


> OH! And I went to high school with GreenLioness who lives like a block from my house. I like to pester her brood of sisters when I'm home from college. Only once have I threatened to run the brats over with my Dodge Ram.



You sure you didn't hit one the house has been a little quieter lately :v


Pretty much the only encounters iv had with anyone who I know is in the fandom are Deo and the same lad she mentioned in her previous post. Any others didn't seem to like me orsomething and wouldn't say hi back to me I thought furries were attention lovers :C

I am hoping to go to some meet ups or possibly a con once I go to cedar rapids. It seems to be a small furry breeding ground in Iowa >_>


----------



## KaelenWolf100 (Oct 11, 2011)

my first thought was"oh!i wanna hug them!" lol


----------



## Azure (Oct 11, 2011)

Never have. Don't plan too.


----------



## KaelenWolf100 (Oct 11, 2011)

Azure said:


> Never have. Don't plan too.



Why?


----------



## Azure (Oct 11, 2011)

KaelenWolf100 said:


> Why?


For the mutual benefit of all.


----------



## Rotsala (Oct 11, 2011)

My better judgment tells me I should avoid furries in real life but on the other hand I would like to meet a couple furs I know, so they can't be all that bad. I have no trouble telling creepy people to fuck off thanks to being a loser all my life, which may better equip me for this situation than most or just get me raped and killed I'm not really sure


----------



## Antonia (Oct 11, 2011)

My best friend is a furry, so I was broken in the easy way. But not that way.


----------



## KaelenWolf100 (Oct 11, 2011)

my friend junior yr of high school was a cat furry.so i was used to it also.i didnt really recognize myself as one till recent, well as the label 'fur'.i knew i was a wolf ever since i could remember.


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Oct 11, 2011)

wait,i was wondering do you mean in a fursuit? or just by any terms furry? does knowing other people with same interest of furry hentai count?  cause everyone i know seems to enjoy some of Dr. Comets drawings and Krystal from star fox so i guess most gaming geeks are furries too? i mean the whole hentai art is drawing in an anthropomorphic manner,so does that count? then i can say i had encounter with furries but not fursuiters. fursuiters and furries confuses me sometimes so i can honestly say i do not know if i'm correct on how the format works into play.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 11, 2011)

Rex Aeterna said:


> wait,i was wondering do you mean in a fursuit? or just by any terms furry?



I've only met the one in a fursuit at the medieval festival, but no encounters with general 'furry' types.


----------



## eversleep (Oct 12, 2011)

Deo said:


> There was a ...thing? girl? boy with tits? something attention whoring there that wasn't wearing a bra and had on the thinnest white shirt ever and was nipping the fuck out. Which creeped me out so I avoided it in the house. I think Kri said that it was called "Meena", I don't use "it" to be durrogatory, I honestly don't know the gender or sex of this person. I was like 5 feet away and confused as fuck. SO DID NOT WANT.


Probably not the same person, but I have a good online friend who goes by Mina and she's an MTF... I'm not sure how far she is in transition yet, so it's possible...? She didn't identify as a furry last I talked to her, but she said furries were cool in her book, I wouldn't doubt she'd go to a furmeet or something.

Anyway, first I met was some fat bitchy dyke who sat at my lunch table with me and my ex-friends in 8th grade. Fat girls normally tend to be bitchy though, so there really wasn't anything weird about her. She was still closeted about being gay at that point too. I didn't know much about the furry fandom back then, so I didn't know if she was one or not. The only reason you'd actually suspect it is because she always drew pictures of anthro-ish animals. I didn't actually find out she was one until I accidentally stumbled upon her DeviantArt account like a year or two later. She also blogged frequently about her lesbo-drama bullshit and how people judge her, yadda yadda. But yeah, nothing memorable about first furry encounter. In Jr. High and High School, I only met 2 other furries. One is the guy who in my "Your first crush" thread was the guy I said I had a crush on. The other is some animal-fucker (literally, he liked dogs and horses). He'd show pics of his animal sexcapades to everyone on his phone... not even making this up. The weird thing though was he wasn't a creep or "loser" like one would expect. He was athletic and all the girls and some guys thought he was hot (though I never had any attraction to him). 

College I met two more, again, by complete accident. They just so happened to be furry. I didn't really care, whatever. Actually, one of them was another guy I had a crush on, I think this is one reason I decided to become more active in the fandom, in hopes of gaining his love. Didn't work. =\ He went out with the other furry friend I made in college. They've been on/off constantly ever since. Lots of drama and shit.

First one I met on purpose: on Pounced (yeah, I know) I got a message from a guy who showed me the website for the local furs here. We started talking online, and I was thinking about going to a meet. But before that he came over my house one day and we just played Brawl and talked about random shit and cuddled a bit. Awesome guy. First group of furs I met on purpose was first furmeet I went to. And if you're wondering, for the most part, they were all surprisingly... normal. A few quirks as can be expected with any nerdy crowd, but no zoophiles, no molesterors. Unfortunately, I mostly burned that bridge down. They all pretty much "disowned" me and none of them really talk to me anymore, except one who hits on everyone to begin with, and a couple of others who were also exiled. Besides, I found I didn't end up liking most of them. This may just be me being picky with friends to begin with, but most of them weren't different than normal people I'd meet in school or elsewhere... and I hate normal people. So yeah, fuck them. Maybe someday I'll move somewhere where I like the local furries a lot and they accept me.

One last thing! To all of you saying "I HOPE I NEVER MEET FURRIES!!": really? Really? A lot of them are normal people. You wouldn't know they were furries unless you asked them. I'm one of those. If you catch me on a day when I shower, you wouldn't know I was a furry at all (unless you met me on a day I didn't, then I'd smell like a furry). The creepy furs I've met were a VERY small minority. So don't let others' horror stories get you down. If you're really THAT nervous about it, find online furs near you first, ask them about other locals, who to avoid, etc. I wouldn't completely cut off the possibility of meeting furries IRL though. That's really intolerant.


----------



## Deo (Oct 12, 2011)

SummerLioness said:


> You sure you didn't hit one the house has been a little quieter lately :v


I promised 'Riah that I would not kill your siblings no matter how often they followed me home or how annoyingly they clung to me. I will hopefully keep that promise.




SummerLioness said:


> Pretty much the only encounters iv had with anyone who I know is in the fandom are Deo and the same lad she mentioned in her previous post. Any others didn't seem to like me orsomething and wouldn't say hi back to me I thought furries were attention lovers :C
> 
> I am hoping to go to some meet ups or possibly a con once I go to cedar rapids. It seems to be a small furry breeding ground in Iowa >_>


Oh fuck, I did not even think about that. Next time there's an Iowa Furs meet up you want me to take you Sweet-Summer-child? If it's in the summer it can be a roadtrip, I'll drive The Bear and all will be awesome. We'll even take Nick. He'd like that if we can rescue him outta that house.

EDIT:
Actually I haven't heard from Nick in a while. His parents haven't murdered him have they? Also, tell 'Riah and Feather-child that Jen-Jen loves them and I miss them bunches. Also, I'll be home this weekend. So I'm going to viking-invade your house. This is your warning to board your windows and hide those siblings. > Honestly though, let's all get together. Another midnight picnic should be fun right? We can totally outrun the cops if we get caught in the park.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 12, 2011)

HOLY FUCK I JUST RAN INTO A FURSUITER!!!!!!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

I DONT KNOW WHAT TO SAY??????


----------



## eversleep (Oct 12, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> HOLY FUCK I JUST RAN INTO A FURSUITER!!!!!!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> I DONT KNOW WHAT TO SAY??????


"...Wanna yiff?"


----------



## Telnac (Oct 12, 2011)

I first met a furry when I dated one.  She seemed normal enough.  Even tho things never worked out between us, I enjoyed spending time with her and never thought of her as creepy or anything like that.

She encouraged me to go to FCN to meet other furries, so I wouldn't be so worried about meeting a bunch of creepers.  I was nervous, but I ended up having a blast. Yeah, I heard some freaky stuff happened behind closed doors there, but it was easy to avoid that scene and spend time with the many furries who weren't into all that crap.  I later attended MFF and enjoyed convention that too.

Then... I moved west and met the creepy variety of furries.  They seem to be everywhere out here.  After making the mistake of attending a private party (gallons of eye bleach needed!) and after thoroughly *not* enjoying Califur (where the only event that many people really wanted to attend was the adults-only furry cabaret... which I avoided like the plague), I've largely backed out of the local furry scene.  I only attend *very* public furmeets now, and even then I largely hang around the non-creepy furries I know.


----------



## ryanleblanc (Oct 12, 2011)

They asked me for my number, I gave them the number to pizza pizza, they recognized it and got mad for me giving them a fake number. Then they put me in a fur suit and watched me sweat to death.

TBH I have never met a real furry aside from one of my friends who isn't exactly "a furry" but she does like looking at / drawing anthro and furry art.


----------



## CatWaffles (Oct 13, 2011)

My first encounter was at a park somewhere in San Francisco although I didn't know he was a furry until I posted the pic on FA and the suiter commented on it (http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5023320). 

When I went to my first Anthrocon last year, the first obvious furry I saw was this guy with an enormous blue husky tail. Then in the elevator there were 2 fursuiters playing with dog toys or something. One fursuiter at the convention gave me a surprise bear hug after taking a picture with him, although he probably thought he could kidnap me due to my small size, which he failed to do so, so I strutted away. The rest were your usual meme spouting dudes and obvious cross-dressers, which kind of creeped me out but okay. 

Certainly quite an interesting experience


----------



## Calemeyr (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh, I've met a few furries before...but I didn't bring it up to them. The guy on my floor has to be one. He has a book on drawing anthro animals and he draws anthro animals all the time. No one says anything about it to him, and he's actually quite popular on the floor. 

I may meet my first furries on a mutually indentifiable basis in a few weeks for a halloween fursuit event on campus, if it's going on this year. I've been reluctant to talk to other furries seeing as, like a lot of people on this thread are saying, many are creepy, creepy people. But I'll give it a shot. Won't hurt to try.


----------



## eversleep (Oct 13, 2011)

^No, many are not creepy at all, common fucking misconception. Also, a lot of people find the slightest shit "creepy". Like having all your t-shirts be your favorite color or something stupid like that. Do not be afraid of furries. I'm pretty sure furry-rape and shit like that is just a myth. You can easily avoid any unwanted contact by telling someone to go away politely.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 13, 2011)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Oh, I've met a few furries before...but I didn't bring it up to them. The guy on my floor has to be one. He has a book on drawing anthro animals and he draws anthro animals all the time. No one says anything about it to him, and he's actually quite popular on the floor.
> 
> I may meet my first furries on a mutually indentifiable basis in a few weeks for a halloween fursuit event on campus, if it's going on this year. I've been reluctant to talk to other furries seeing as, like *a lot of people on this thread are saying, many are creepy, creepy people. *But I'll give it a shot. Won't hurt to try.


Yes and no. It's a bias. It's more notable to talk about the creepy people because they're more interesting to talk about. Why bother to note that there was 30 normal people at a party when you can point to the one that got piss drunk and flashed the cops? Furries are average nerds. No more creepy than any other group. But with nerd group it tends to be that if they don't have your kind of personality type you are not as accepting of their quirks. make sense? 
Mostly furries are harmless. If someone is a bit creepy just walk away.


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 13, 2011)

I never met a furry because until it's proven otherwise I'm the only furry in Belgium.

Fun game : replace every instance of the word "gay" in this video by "furry" and that's me :V


----------



## ChaosKyuubi (Oct 13, 2011)

I've barely met anyone at all, so I've never met another furry. I kind of live in the middle of nowhere...


----------



## crustone (Oct 13, 2011)

The only furry I've ever seen IRL was creepy as fuck. He wore a blue fox tail almost daily and drew furry porn during math class.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Oct 14, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> I never met a furry because until it's proven otherwise I'm the only furry in Belgium.
> 
> Fun game : replace every instance of the word "gay" in this video by "furry" and that's me :V



Replace the word "gay" with "white guy" and you've basically got me at my High School. :V

On-topic: I don't go out of my way to find people who share a similar interest to me IRL, but I've always been open-minded, so I can't imagine that I would ever mind meeting one IRL, granted they aren't some creepy old fuck living in some run down apartment on the south side of the city. Best leave stuff like that to Dragon*Con next year. :V


----------



## Nobrr (Oct 14, 2011)

Is it weird that this thread has amused me for 1/2 hour?

like thoroughly amused hahaha


----------



## eversleep (Oct 15, 2011)

Nobrr said:


> Is it weird that this thread has amused me for 1/2 hour?
> 
> like thoroughly amused hahaha


No, hearing stories people have about creeps is fun.


----------



## Calemeyr (Oct 15, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Furries are average nerds. No more creepy than any other group.


 Then I should fit right in. I'm a giant nerd.


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Oct 15, 2011)

i think it was a guy called lizardking, he raped me and beaten me over a space of a week. he made me do some fucked up things with lizards i tell ya.


----------



## HillyRoars (Oct 15, 2011)

Deo said:


> I promised 'Riah that I would not kill your siblings no matter how often they followed me home or how annoyingly they clung to me. I will hopefully keep that promise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heh okay okay 

That would be awesome as long as I'm not at work I work 3-10 days A Lot :C
Oh and no Mariah, Carla and me haven't heard from nick at all but I did notice he posted some artwork just the other day so hes still kicking at least. Brian and Mariah did see him at Scott so I guess he's just really busy. Annnnd I shall get the nails and boards! D:


----------



## Tabasco (Oct 15, 2011)

Thankfully my first (IRL) encounter was pretty okay. I met one of the long-time locals here, a really geeky but actually very intelligent and social guy that I was not afraid to be seen in public with. Guy managed to be both an enormous furfag and a pretty sane person at the same time, somehow.

Had coffee, chatted, was nice.


----------



## Deo (Oct 15, 2011)

SummerLioness said:


> Heh okay okay
> 
> That would be awesome as long as I'm not at work I work 3-10 days A Lot :C
> Oh and no Mariah, Carla and me haven't heard from nick at all but I did notice he posted some artwork just the other day so hes still kicking at least. Brian and Mariah did see him at Scott so I guess he's just really busy. Annnnd I shall get the nails and boards! D:


I just talked to Nick. 
You bitch you went camping and stole 'Riah and FeatherChild? ;~; *sob sob* 
I am never home, Y U LEAVE THE CITY WHEN I TELL U I'M COMING HOME???


----------



## HillyRoars (Oct 15, 2011)

Deo said:


> I just talked to Nick.
> You bitch you went camping and stole 'Riah and FeatherChild? ;~; *sob sob*
> I am never home, Y U LEAVE THE CITY WHEN I TELL U I'M COMING HOME???



I wasntinvited to the camping thing I went to a huge family get together today and work tomorrow ;_; also we tried to visit you but you didn't call Mariah like I noted you about :<

And I haven't seen corrin in like months :<


----------



## Perception (Oct 16, 2011)

Do people who are mascotts & dress up in fursuits for the sake of trying to sell/support somthing count?


----------



## Commiecomrade (Oct 16, 2011)

Mine was a couple year ago in school when my friend was drawing some anthros and I took notice.

Like all other furries here, I stayed despite the initial shock of all the porn.


----------



## Tao (Oct 16, 2011)

Me an some friends were hanging out at Books a Million and we met this girl. She was large and in charge and her last name was Heaps. She wore a vial of semen round her neck and asked all of my friends that were there out and we all said no. She also told us how when she turned 21 she would transform into her dragon self called Uniraptormon. We scared her away by swearing because she thinks if someone swears her ancestor dragons will punish her.


----------



## koolkat (Oct 16, 2011)

The only furry I've ever met IRL had both ADD and heavy Autism.

I didn't like him a lot at all.


----------



## Razorscab (Oct 16, 2011)

The interwebz. 
Me and my friend are seriously the only furries in about a 23 mile radius (according to the IFPL) so I was seriously the first furry in the area. I've only met another furry once and I didn't really strike up a conversation.


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 18, 2011)

First time even seeing a furry in public =  3 days ago, at NYCC. I was so fracking happy. Kept on trying to get a pic but I could never get out my camera in time  they were moving very fast. all exept for the bondage leopard, which I didn't really want a pic of  :V here's a handy- dandy list:
A hyena and a wolf walking together,
some awesome purple and  black wolf-dragon looking...thing,
a white and pink canine,
some sort of dark brown-faced creature with light tan fur.
a grey "fox" In a jersey, the name on the back said slyfox, I'm pretty sure. 
someone sitting on the floor with a light brown partial, brushing the head (I got a pic! ^.^)
a black and white husky holding a sign, but I couldn't really read it because I was rushing to get my ear hat, lol.
someone with what I assumed to be her character's ears (Huge green and dark blue fennec ears ^.^  they were cool. I got her pic.)
Other people with ears and tails that seemed different from anime ears/tails that I assumed to be fursona bits.
a pedobear :v
 I kept a good mental list , XD.


----------



## WhoYouGoonaCall? (Oct 19, 2011)

I think I DID see a fursuit in a mall once... not sure. Couldn't imagine being bold enough to do something like that, jeez.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 19, 2011)

oh my, I think this might get interesting soon.  Welcome to the forums, Goona.


----------



## iFurryLuv (Oct 19, 2011)

i live in a small town so yeah...sad face


----------



## morphology (Oct 20, 2011)

Just wait until you get into college if you haven't done so already.  You are bound to find some furries there.  Be warned though, you can occasionally meet some really unhinged ones.


----------



## Obscurimity (Oct 22, 2011)

I haven't met any other furries irl, but my friend went to a medieval festival and she saw drunk furries humping a tree


----------



## Ariosto (Oct 22, 2011)

My first encounter happened because of an ex-furry. I casually met with the other guy (the furry) in the ex-furry's presence and we both were presented. He was funny and the three of us talked about comedians. 
That was it.


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 22, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> My first encounter happened because of an ex-furry. I casually met with the other guy (the furry) in the ex-furry's presence and we both were presented. He was funny and the three of us talked about comedians.
> That was it.



Ex furry ? How does that work ? :?


----------



## Ariosto (Oct 22, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Ex furry ? How does that work ? :?



Uhh... I only said "ex-furry" because when I asked he said he "used to be".
Furry is such an undefined thing, but it also seems to imply a self-recognition process (like with most fandoms).


----------



## VenturedVulpes (Oct 22, 2011)

The first time I met a furry IRL freaked me out. I just stopped by my friends house to see what he was doing he was drinking with a friend who just got into town. After 15 minutes of idle conversion my friend leans in and whispers "so I hear you're into furries" in my ear. I was all kinds of freaked out and then he was just like, "you can't lie to me I know that look". Out of nowhere I just got called out, after I left his friend asked me what animal I was and told me that both of them have a fuzzy side.

To this day I still have no clue how they knew.


----------



## israfur (Oct 22, 2011)

VenturedVulpes said:


> The first time I met a furry IRL freaked me out. I just stopped by my friends house to see what he was doing he was drinking with a friend who just got into town. After 15 minutes of idle conversion my friend leans in and whispers "so I hear you're into furries" in my ear. I was all kinds of freaked out and then he was just like, "you can't lie to me I know that look". Out of nowhere I just got called out, after I left his friend asked me what animal I was and told me that both of them have a fuzzy side.
> 
> To this day I still have no clue how they knew.


Sometimes people can smell it off of you if you're that big of a furry.


----------



## Saiko (Oct 24, 2011)

My first IRL encounter with a furry was actually what led to me joining the fandom. One of my friends (i.e. acquaintances) had is IPod out, and someone next to him asked if she could look at it. He said no because he had an embarrassing pic as the background. Later he said he didn't mind if I saw it, and I said it was okay but asked what it was. His response was, "Have you ever heard of furry?" I said yes and basically left it at that. He's socially awkward and rather annoying at times, but he's a nice guy.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 26, 2011)

Just like meeting any other person actually.


----------



## Azure (Oct 26, 2011)

So, I met some furries. Maybe I'll meet more this weekend? Nobody died, they are very nice, helpful people in fact.


----------

